# Small D.D.D. Bottle



## Fabius (Apr 26, 2017)

I have collected milk bottles (TRPQ) for many years but know very little about other bottles. I have a clear bottle 3.5 inches in height. On the side it is embossed D.D.D. and the bottom has 360 in a diamond shape. The 6 is somewhat larger then the 3 and the 0. Any info available? Thanks.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 26, 2017)

Illinois Glass Co. 1910s-1920s.


----------



## Fabius (Apr 26, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> Illinois Glass Co. 1910s-1920s.




Thanks. I wonder what the D.D.D. stood for?

*D*on't *D*rop *D*ynamite?


----------



## Bixel (Apr 26, 2017)

As far as I know, D.D.D stands for *DeHAVENS DYSPEPSIA DESTROYER.

*I have dug DDD bottles in the past*. *


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 26, 2017)

Kyle's correct. The company was based in Chicago, with a very busy branch office/facility in Toronto.


----------



## Fabius (Apr 26, 2017)

Again, thanks.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 29, 2021)

I believe it actually stands for Decatur D. Dennis.  I see everyone lists it as DeHaven's Dyspepsia Destroyer, but the trademark was issued to Decatur D. Dennis for his eczema cure.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 29, 2021)

Cool little bottle. Found an ad from 1886


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 29, 2021)

Like I said, the bottles that are embossed D.D.D. were not for DeHaven's Dyspepsia Destroyer but were for Decatur D. Dennis' Eczema Cure.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 29, 2021)

Here is a labeled example showing the embossed side and the labeled side.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 29, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Like I said, the bottles that are embossed D.D.D. were not for DeHaven's Dyspepsia Destroyer but were for Decatur D. Dennis' Eczema Cure.


Agreed, the ad I found must have been for another product that had D.D.D. , but not for the same bottle.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 29, 2021)

bottle-bud,

Since you are in St. Louis, thought you might like to see this earliest version of the D.D.D. bottles when the company was located in St. Louis/Galveston.  Only bottle I have seen that spells out Saint Louis.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 29, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> bottle-bud,
> 
> Since you are in St. Louis, thought you might like to see this earliest version of the D.D.D. bottles when the company was located in St. Louis/Galveston.  Only bottle I have seen that spells out Saint Louis.


Cool bottle, I am a soda guy and I don't think I have any with Saint spelled out. I think some of my paper labels spell out saint but not any embossed or acl's. Your gonna make me look LOL
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## K6TIM (Feb 3, 2021)

Fabius said:


> I have collected milk bottles (TRPQ) for many years but know very little about other bottles. I have a clear bottle 3.5 inches in height. On the side it is embossed D.D.D. and the bottom has 360 in a diamond shape. The 6 is somewhat larger then the 3 and the 0. Any info available? Thanks.


Look like medicine bottles from early 20th. century-K6TIM


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Feb 7, 2021)

Any idea what the contents looked like? Dug this one today and has some weird smelling stuff in it. Kind of looked like blackberries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 8, 2021)

Nola.River.Rat said:


> Any idea what the contents looked like? Dug this one today and has some weird smelling stuff in it. Kind of looked like blackberries.


Alien eggs... just sayin'... don't sleep in the same room.


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Feb 8, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Alien eggs... just sayin'... don't sleep in the same room.


Haha! Too late! They must be rotten alien eggs. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

